# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΖΩ ΘΕΑΤΡΟ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΘΕΑΤΡΟ!!

## ME&I

καλησπερα σε όλους
ελπιζω να ανοιξα το θέμα στη σωστη κατηγορία. 

Διαβαζω καιρο το φορουμ και χθες έκανα εγγραφη για να πω και εγω τα δικά μου! 
εχω ένα θέμα με το φαίνεσθαι... όχι με την εξωτερική εμφάνιση αλλα με το πως φαίνομαι στους άλλους σαν χαρακτήρας.. 
απο τα 17 μου(και ειμαι 26) το μόνο που κάνω είναι να υποκρίνομαι.. δηλαδή όταν γνωριζω κάποιο άτομο έχω γίνει επιστήμονας στο να κάνω τον άλλον να με κοιτάει και να λάμπουν τα μάτια του απο θαυμασμό για το πόσο ενδιαφέρον άτομο είμαι... για το πόσο χαλαρή και ανοιχτόμυαλη και ακοπμπλεξάριστη και πολλά πολλά άλλα... το θέμα είναι οτι είμαι καλή σε αυτο για 2 με 3 συναντήσεις το πολύ..μετά ψάχνω άλλους ''θαυμαστες''.. φοβάμαι οτι είμαι ένα πολύ κενο άτομο .. εδω και 1 χρόνο έχω κουραστει να υποκρίνομαι και αποφάσισα να δείξω αυτο που πραγαμτικά είμαι, ελα που μετά απο τόσα χρόνια θεάτρου δεν με ξέρω πια! τι με ευχαριστεί, τι θέλω, τι σκατά τύπος ανθρώπου είμαι..ώρες ώρες νιώθω σαν ασπρο χαρτί που δεν έχει καμία εμπειρία πανω του, που δεν το σημαδεψε τίποτα αφου δεν ήμουν εγω (να έχω γνωρίσει τόσο κόσμο και δεν εχω πάρει τίποτα απο κανέναν), δεν τα ζούσα πραγματικά αυτα που έκανα.. αυτη την περίοδο ειμαι μόνη χωρίς γνωστούς και φίλους (εκτός μια φίλη σε άλλη πόλη), δεν εργάζομαι περνάω το χρόνο μου διαβάζοντας βιβλία (ανακάλυψα επίσης οτι μου αρέσουν πολύ τα ποιήματα) και πηγαίνω για καφε μόνη μου (παρέα με κανα βιβλιο).. γενικά επικρατεί πολυ ησυχία στη ζωή μου.. 
τις προάλλες γνωρισα ενα πολύ ενδιαφερον άτομο και σκέφτηκα να μια καλή ευκαιρία για νεα αρχη δυστυχώς επιασα τον εαυτό μου να αρχίζει πάλι τα ίδια.. πάλι τα ίδια μαμώτο.. με ενδιέφερε το πως τα λέω παρά τι λεω..και ετσι αφού δεν ήμουν έτοιμη τον απομάκρινα.. 
το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν εχω μάθει να είμαι ο εαυτός μου, δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω..μου είμαι άγνωστη.. για παράδειγμα αν καθήσω για έναν καφε με καποιον στο χαλαρό αν δεν αρχίσω παράσταση θα είμαι αγαλματάκι ακούνητο και αμίλητο..βαρετη μεχρι αηδίας..ακόμη και τις σχέσεις που έκανα πάντα επέλεγα αυτους που πίστευα οτι μπορούσα να τους κουμαντάρω ευκολα και που θα με θαυμάζουν.. με αποτέλεσμα να μην εχω ερωτευτεί ακομα..αυτο δε με απασχολεί και τόσο αυτη τη στιγμή, όμως απλα θέλω στις συναναστροφές μου να είμαι ο εαυτός μου.. γιατί ειναι τόσο δύσκολο? υπαρχει περίπτωση να μείνω πάντα έτσι?
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που το βγάζω απο μέσα μου..ελπίζω να μη σας φαίνομαι φρικιό!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## marian_m

Δηλαδή, τι ακριβώς προσποιείσαι πως είσαι? Έχω γνωρίσει άτομα που λέγαν ψέματα για την οικογένειά τους, τις σπουδές τους, την εργασία τους, την οικονομική τους κατάσταση, γιατί αισθανόταν άσχημα και ντρεπόταν γι' αυτό που ήταν. Ήξερα άτομο που είχε φτάσει ν' αλλάξει τη φωνή του και το περπάτημά του, γιατί αυτά που είχε δεν του άρεζαν. Όμως, κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να λέει την αλήθεια. Τουλάχιστον σε κάποιους ανθρώπους. Κάτι τέτοιο εννοείς?

----------


## researcher

δεν μου φαινεσαι καθολου φρικιο!

ειναι οραγματικα οδυνηρο να μην εμπιστευεαται κανεις πως αυτο που ειναι μπορει να ειναι και λιγο αγαπητο. και καλο.

και ειναι πολυ οδυνηρο να μην το εμπιστευεται τοσο πολυ που στην τελικη να μην το βρισκει κιολας.

ομως φρικαλεο δεν ειναι.

Και γω το ζω παραπολυ σαν αισθηση. Δεν υποκρινομαι ακριβως.

Ωστοσο μολις συνναντω καποιον ψαχνω τοσο πολυ να δω τι τον την αυχαριστει να ειμαι για να ειμαι

που στο τελος ξεχναω τι εμενα ευχαριστει

ποιος ειανι ο δικος μου ρυθμος

τι σε εμενα φαινεται ευχαριστο η δυσαρεστο

και ετσι μου ειναι δυσκολο να ζω με ολη τη σημασια της λεξεως.

αλλα ας γυρισουμε σε σενα

τα περιεγραψα ολα αυτα

γιατι ηθελα να σου πω πως με το γραπτο σου φωτισες μια απο τις πιο μεγαλες δυσκολιες μου σε αυτη τη ζωη

την δυσκολια μου να σχετιζομαι με αυτο που ειμαι. Και οχι με το φοβο μη με απορριψουν για αυτο που ειμαι.


ειναι τοσο δυσκλολο τοσο οδυνηρο. ΚΑι το παλευω ακομη. Ειμαι 29.

Δεν ξερω ποσο δρομο χρειαζεται καθε ανθρωπος για να ειναι πιο κοντα σε αυτο που πραγματικα ειναι. Για να εκφραζεται και να σκεφτεται πραγματικα με αυτο που εχει ως περιεχομενο.

για μενα ειναι μια συνεχης πορεια.

καλωσορισες :)


συγγνωμη αν σε κουρασα. Ισως βιωνεις κατι εντελως διαφορετικο :)

----------


## keep_walking

Αλλος εαυτος μονη σου , αλλος εαυτος με την παρεα με αλλους , αλλος εαυτος με τους γονεις , αλλους με φιλους , αλλος με σχεση κλπ. κλπ.
Σημερα με τσαντισε ενας και μου ρθε να του τραβηξω καμμια μπουνια (θα ημουν ο εαυτος μου) , αλλα δεν το εκανα , υπαρχουν και οι κοινωνικοι κανονες:)
Γενικως προσαρμοζεσαι , δεν μου φαινεται παραλογο , οπως δεν μου φαινεται παραλογο οτι δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη με αυτο που εισαι.
Προσπαθησε να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου και μην τον πιεζεις πολυ.

----------


## researcher

> Αλλος εαυτος μονη σου , αλλος εαυτος με την παρεα με αλλους , αλλος εαυτος με τους γονεις , αλλους με φιλους , αλλος με σχεση κλπ. κλπ.
> Σημερα με τσαντισε ενας και μου ρθε να του τραβηξω καμμια μπουνια (θα ημουν ο εαυτος μου) , αλλα δεν το εκανα , υπαρχουν και οι κοινωνικοι κανονες:)
> Γενικως προσαρμοζεσαι , δεν μου φαινεται παραλογο , οπως δεν μου φαινεται παραλογο οτι δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη με αυτο που εισαι.
> Προσπαθησε να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου και μην τον πιεζεις πολυ.



πολυ καλη σκεψη :) συμφωνεω-συμφωνω

----------


## deleted-member30-03

κι εγω κενος ειμαι (νιωθω), και γιαυτο σου δινω θετικη. μονο που αναρωτιεμαι, δεν ετυχε να κανεις μακροχρονια σχεση μεχρι τωρα ? εκει δεν ησουν ο εαυτος σου ? το οτι βγαινεις για καφε και εισαι αγαλματακι ακουνητο κι αμιλητο παντως, δεν εχει να κανει με το οτι εισαι βαρετη, αλλα μπορει να μη νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη ανετα, ειτε επειδη δεν ειναι οικειος ο χωρος, ειτε επειδη εχει καμποσους αλλους τριγυρω. σαν να ντρεπεσαι ας πουμε. και το ιδιο ισχυει και με τις συναναστροφες σου, θελεις να βγαλεις προς τα εξω μια τελεια εικονα στην αρχη, κι οταν καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν εισαι εσυ αυτη που προσπαθεις να πλασαρεις, τοτε απομακρυνεσαι για να μην ανακαλυψουν ποια πραγματικα εισαι. αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο αλλο προβλημα που θελεις να κρυψεις, δε νομιζω πως υπαρχει λογος να το κανεις. δλδ ακομα και βαρετη να εισαι, μονο βιβλια και τπτ αλλο, γιατι να μη το δειξεις αυτο σε καποιον απο το ξεκινημα ? ισα ισα που μπορει να ταιριαζεται και να ειναι κι αυτος το ιδιο. αλλα και στη πορεια μαζι του θα ξεκινησεις να ασχολησαι αναγκαστικα και με αλλα πραγματα, και θα εξελιχτεις καλυτερα. αυτο ειναι μια σχεση, εξελιξη μαζι με ενα ατομο που μας αγαπαει για τα καλα κι αρνητικα μας. δε χρειαζεται να πλασαρουμε κατι το τελειο, κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος.

----------


## ME&I

σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσης σας, τις διάβασα όλες με προσοχή..
απλά τρέμω την κριτική..δεν την αντέχω...
marian_m δεν χρησιμοποιώ ψέματα για γονεις επαγγελματα και τέτοια..εχω γίνει μαέστρος στο να καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εξιτάρει το αλλο άτομο, τι θαυμάζει και του το δίνω με αποτέλεσμα εγω να μην έχω καμια ευχαρίστηση.. να περνάει ο άλλος καλά και έγω επιστρέφω κομμάτια στο σπίτι.. κόλαση! εχω κάνει μακροχρόνια σχέση και ήμουν μια ανεβασμένη μια πεσμενη..βασικά κυρίως πεσμένη αλλα το παιδι με αγαπούσε και έκανε υπομονή.. χωρίσαμε οταν αποφάσισα οτι πρέπει να μείνω μόνη τελειως να αλλάξω να βελτιωθώ να βρω την ουσία μου.. το ζουμί μου..αλλα ακόμη είμαι πολυ στεγνή σε συναισθήματα και ευχαρίστηση... 
το περιβάλλον στο οποιο μεγάλωσα ήταν πολύ επικριτικό και έτσι αισθάνομαι συνέχεια οτι δ΄΄ινω εξετάσεις στα μάτια των άλλων..οτι πρέπει να αποδείξω κάτι και δεν ξέρω τι.. κάθε μέρα πανελλήνιες..το αγχος μου έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο.. (ακομη και τώρα σκεφτομαι..να απαντήσω έτσι να απαντησω αλλως) μου είναι δύσκολο ακομη και σε αυτη την απρόσωπη επικοινωνία να είμαι 100% original.. είναι σαν να τρέχεισ για να ικανοποιήσεις τις σκέψεις των άλλων... 
keep walking δεν είμαι ακριβως άλλος εαυτος με φίλους άλλος με γονεις.. καλα στο σπίτι ειμαι η αρχητεμπελα δηλαδη τελείως ο εαυτός μου .. για όλους τους υπόλοιπους εχω μια γραμμή που ακολούθω.. και έτσι όλοι έχουν την ίδια αποψη για μένα ... οι περισσότεροι μου λένε οτι είμαι το πιο ισοροπημένο άτομο που ξέρουν.. χαχα και που να ξέραν!!!! ελπίζω τουλαχιστον σε αυτο το forum να μάθω σιγά σιγά να εκφράζω τον εαυτό μου... αισθάνομαι οτι όταν μάθω να είμαι τετ α τετ με ένα άτομο και δεν θα με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη του για μένα αλλα απλα θα μπορώ να επικοινωνώ μαζί του..να είναι μια γεμάτη στιγμή δηλαδή, να κυλάει αβίαστα απο μέρους μου .. θα γίνω ο πιο ευτυχής άνθρωπος του κόσμου... διαβασα τα κειμενά σας 4 με 5 φορές για να συνειδητοποιείσω την ουσία..αγχωθηκα..πω πω τι θα απαντήσω τώρα..τι το ήθελα και το έγραψα..χριστεεε μου και αν πω καμια κουταμάρα.. και αν πω αλαν νταλλον... διαβαζα και δεβ καταλάβαινα τι διαβαζα γιατι σκεφτόμουν τι επρεπε να απαντήσω.. καπως έτσι εχω μάθει να λειτουργω... δυστυχως!

----------


## carrie

Oπως το ειπες, ετσι εχεις μαθει να λειτουργεις. Το εμαθες στο σπιτι σου, προσαρμοζοντας το τι εισαι για να μη σε επικρινουν ωστε να παιρνεις την αγαπη που χρειαζοσουν ως παιδι. Δε μπορουσες να εισαι ο εαυτος μεγαλωνοντας μεσα στην οικογενεια σου, και ετσι αυτος θαφτηκε καπου χωρις να το καταλαβεις. Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο βημα το οτι το εχεις συνειδητοποιησει αυτο και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σιγα σιγα θα αρχισεις να τον ξαναανακλυπτεις :)

----------


## ME&I

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

και κουταμαρα να πεις, εδω μεσα ειμαστε ολοι αγνωστοι, απλα nicknames. γραφε οτι σου ερθει με τη μια στο μυαλο. εισαι και καινουργια χρηστρια, δε προκειται να σε παρεξηγησει κανεις (ακομα). ο αυθορμητισμος και η ειλικρινεια παντως μετρανε για θετικα. υπαρχουν βεβαια κι ορισμενοι κλειστομυαλοι που προτιμουν τη λογοκρισια, τον καθωσπρεπισμο και την υποκρισια, αλλα μη τους κανεις τη χαρη. δε χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ για το τι μπορει να σκεφτονται οι αλλοι, γιατι τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι αδιαφοροι, οποτε αυτο που τους λες, αυτο ειναι και τελος. εξαλλου η πολυ σκεψη πριν κανουμε το οτιδηποτε, οδηγει στην απραξια, και οι αλλοι απ'τις πραξεις μας κρινουν περισσοτερο, οχι τα λογια.

----------


## Lef

αν ενα παιδι μαθαινει οτι πρεπει να φερνει καλους βαθμους για να το αγαπανε οι γονεις τοτε ειναι αρκετα πιθανο για μια ζωη να νομιζει οτι πρεπει να ικανοποιει τους αλλους για να νιωσει και αυτο ικανοποιημενο/αγαπημενο/κλπ. ισως ετσι εχεις φτιαξει ενα κοινο και εχεις εθιστει στο να το ικανοποιεις για να γεμιζεις -ματαια- καποιο μεγαλο ψυχικο κενο μεσα σου. ισως να εχεις δωσει τεραστια δυναμη στους αλλους και να μετραει η αποψη τους περισσοτερο απο τη δικια σου. Ισως παιζοντας αυτο το ρολο μια ζωη δεν αφησες χρονο για σενα για να σε ανακαλυψεις. Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα, και γω εδω και μερικα χρονια αρχιζω και το κανω μη νομιζεις κ ειμαστε συνομιλικοι. Εγω νομιζω ξεκινησα με το να λεω οτι σκεφτομαι και ας νομιζα οτι ειναι βλακειες ή οτι δεν εχουν ενδιαφερον. Δεν ειναι βλακειες ομως ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα μου που τα ειχα βαφτισει ετσι γιατι θεωρουσα παντα των αλλων τα θεματα τα πιο σημαντικα και τα δικα μου ,αναξια εκφρασης..βλακειες δλδ! Μπορεις πχ να πεις αυτο που λες στο φορουμ σε καποιον κ οτι γινει! ας ακουστεις κ σαν φρικιο οπως λες! που εγω το θεωρω πολυ υγιες αυτο που κανεις και που δειχνει πραγματικο ενδιαφερον για σενα κ τη ζωη . Πρεπει να σεβαστεις τη φωνη σου , τα προβληματα σου, τις σκεψεις σου,τις ιδεες σου οτι αισθανεσαι και να τα λες αφου σε απασχολουν . Μη φοβασαι να δειξεις αυτο που εισαι κ ας μεινεις μονη. θα σε βοηθησει αφου θα σε απαγκιστρωσει απο ψευτικες επαφες και σιγα σιγα θα βρεις ατομα. Ενας τροπος που αρχισα εγω να βγαζω πραγματικα θεματα απο μεσα μου ειναι οι τεχνες.. που προωθουν την εκφραση, εγω πχ ειχα αρχισει χορο..(λατιν παναθεμα με ;-P). χμ και εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα χαρακτηριστικα μας που θελουμε να προωθουμε πιο πολυ ειναι αυτα με τα οποια εχουμε τη μεγαλυτερη ανασφαλεια. 
Καλο ταξιδι στον εαυτο σου! :-]

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτος ειναι ο εαυτος σου. Δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο αυτον , αλλα ενω ο πυρηνας μπορει να παραμεινει ο ιδιος (δεν θα μεταμορφωθεις απο δρ. Tζεκυλ σε Mr. Xαϊντ για να δωσω ενα τραβηγμενο παραδειγμα) , συνεχως θα εξελισσεσαι και θα μετακινας το κεντρο βαρους σου. Εαν δεν αισθανεσαι καθολου καλα με σενα και με τη ζωη σου ισως θα ηταν καλο να πας σε εναν ειδικο.
Αλλιως ολα οκ:)
Ισως ειναι και το εναυσμα για την αυτοβελτιωση που προσπαθουν ολοι σχεδον οι ανθρωποι , δεν παραμενουν αδρανεις τυλιγμενοι σε ενα κουκουλι , αλλα προσπαθουν οσο μπορει ο καθενας:)

----------


## ME&I

> δε χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ για το τι μπορει να σκεφτονται οι αλλοι, γιατι τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι αδιαφοροι, οποτε αυτο που τους λες, αυτο ειναι και τελος.


 θελω να εκμεταλευτώ τη δυνατότηατα του φορουμ για να κάνω τα πρωτα μου βήματα...κατι σαν προπόνηση για το έξω.. αλλα το εχω παρει αποφαση εδω και καιρο ή θα με βρώ και θα με σεβομαι ή θα με βρω και θα με σεβομαι δεν εχω εναλλακτηκες! 



> Ενας τροπος να αρχισα εγω να βγαζω πραγματικα θεματα απο μεσα μου ειναι οι τεχνες.. που προωθουν την εκφραση, εγω πχ ειχα αρχισει χορο..(λατιν ;-P).


 εγω σκεφτηκα να κάνω για αρχη μαθήματα ζωγραφικής, δεν χρειάζεται και να πολυμιλας!!!

----------


## carrie

> εγω σκεφτηκα να κάνω για αρχη μαθήματα ζωγραφικής, δεν χρειάζεται και να πολυμιλας!!!


αχαχαχαχαχ

εχεις χιουμορ!! ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισια πολυ ενδιαφερον ατομο, και αναφερομαι στον αληθινο εαυτο σου, που σιγουρα εχει αριχισει να ξεπροβαλλει, αφου εχεις αρχισει να συνειδηοποιεις πραγματ ακαι να προσπαθεις να αλλαξεις!

----------


## researcher

> εγω σκεφτηκα να κάνω για αρχη μαθήματα ζωγραφικής, δεν χρειάζεται και να πολυμιλας!!!



οντως καρυ!!!κορυφη!!!! τελειο!


πολυ γελασα!!! χαχαχαα!!! αχ μωρε!!!! τι τραβαμε και μεις που δε χορευουμε ε????

και ο χορος ειναι κατι που κανεις χωριςνα μιλας πολυ :)

----------


## ME&I

σε ευχαριστω πολυ carrie για τα καλα σου λόγια....
φοβαμαι οτι αν ανακαλύψω οτι είμαι ενδιαφέρον άτομο θα σταματήσω την υποκρησια και θα αρχισω την επιδειξη! να να με βλέπετε .. ναι ναι ειμαι πολυ ενδιαφέρον άτομο και εγω με θαυμάζω! χαχαχα




> Εαν δεν αισθανεσαι καθολου καλα με σενα και με τη ζωη σου ισως θα ηταν καλο να πας σε εναν ειδικο.
> Αλλιως ολα οκ:)


 το θέμα με τους ειδικούς είναι οτι δεν τους πολυεμπιστευομαι... καποια στιγμη σιγουρα εχω στο νου μου να παω να ξαναπάω δηλαδη γιατι είχα μια οχι και πολυ καλη εμπειρία..αλλα θέλω τα πρώτα βήματα να τα κάνω μόνη μου να μελετήσω λίγο τον εαυτό μου.. τώρα ειμαι σε φάση πληρους απομόνωσης, παρατήρησης του εαυτού μου και περνω νέες αποφάσεις για τη ζωή μου....

----------


## carrie

καλα θα κανεις και θα θαυμαζεις τον αληθινο σου εαυτο!

----------


## niah

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα μ εσενα οσον αφορα το κομματι οτι νομιζεις οτι κρινεσαι στα παντα,σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.Αυτο δυστυχως με εχει οδηγησει σε πολυ δυσαρεστες συνεπειες.κι εγω μπηκα σ αυτο το φορουμ μ αυτη την ελπιδα.να αλλαξω αυτην την κατασταση.
Μην το αφησεις να προχωρησει,χαιρομαι που εχεις ηδη κανει βηματα για να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου.Νομιζω οτι η αρχη όλων αυτων ειναι το πως κρινουμε εμεις τον εαυτο μας.Μαλλον εκει κατι δεν παει καλα κ αυτο θα πρεπει να κοιταξουμε.Οταν στρωσει αυτο μπορουμε να διαχειρηστουμε και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## νοσταλγία

Το πρόβλημα το είχα λίγο κι εγώ παλιά, αλλά μέσα σε κάποια πλαίσια λογικής προσαρμογής, δεν με ενοχλούσε. Μετά έγινα ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Σήμερα ξανάπεσα, αλλά για τα καλά στην αρχική μου κατάσταση στο χώρο εργασίας.
Είμαι ναι μεν ο εαυτός μου, λεω τι σκέφτομαι πολιτικά, ηθικά, φιλοσοφικά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δείξω σε μερικά λίγα σκατοάτομα πόσο τους αντιπαθώ, αυτοί μου το δείχνουνε. Παλιότερα που το έκανα έχασα πολλά και τώρα φοβάμαι να το διακυνδινεύσω και πάλι.

----------

